# Honor View 10 und die IP Zertifizierung, hält es wirklich nichts aus?



## keks4 (10. Mai 2018)

*Honor View 10 und die IP Zertifizierung, hält es wirklich nichts aus?*

Guten Abend,
Da mein bisheriges Handy nach dem Kontakt mit einem 15 Tonnen schweren Fahrzeug, bzw. Dessen Reifenunterseite, einen frühzeitigen Tod erfuhr, müsste mal wieder etwas neues her. Nun will ich keine +800€ für ein High End Smartphone ausgeben(wie man oben eventuell erkennt müssen die Dinger bei mir einiges aushalten und sterben des öfteren verfrüht...) will aber auch nicht mit Technik von vor 3 Jahren rumhoppeln.
Nun bin ich auf das Honor View 10 gestossen, das einen vernünftigen Preis und gute Technik vereint. Da wäre jedoch das Problem der fehlenden IP Zertifizierung...die Stossfestigkeit bekomme ich schon in den Griff, bin ein Fan von schweren Totschlägerhüllen  das Wasser ist da eine andere Geschichte... 
Nun meine Frage an die Besitzer dieses Handys: wie sieht es tatsächlich aus, erträgt das Handy trotzdem mal einen Schluck Wasser (Regen und dergleichen) oder reisst es direkt die Hufe hoch?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Filmrissverleih (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Honor View 10 und die IP Zertifizierung, hält es wirklich nichts aus?*

nAbend.

450€ finde ich persönlich viel für ein "nicht High-End" Smartphone. Schon mal das Samsung Xcover 4 angeschaut?
Das empfehle ich oft den Leuten, die Ihr Telefon "wie auch immer/irgendwie/das war ich nicht" geschrottet haben.

Vorteile des Xcover;  Akku wechselbar, SD-Kartenslot, Robust, Wasserdicht und sieht nicht ganz so grottig nach China-Outdoor-Phone aus.


----------



## keks4 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Honor View 10 und die IP Zertifizierung, hält es wirklich nichts aus?*

Nein das wäre nichts für mich, zu alte Technik, zu wenig Speicher und ist jetzt auch kein Design Hit...
Ea geht mir wirklich explizit um das Honor 10, das liegt im Budget und wäre nicht zu schade drum wenns nach zwei Jahren stirbt

Ach ja, das Honor hat auch einen SD Kartenslot  aber braucht den mit 128 GByte ROM nicht wirklich


----------



## Haasinger (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Honor View 10 und die IP Zertifizierung, hält es wirklich nichts aus?*

Also wirklich jedes moderne Smartphone ist spritzwasserfest. Regen geht immer, Wasserstrahl aus dem Waschbecken oder Gartenschlauch auch.  Sogar tauchen für wenige Minuten ist weitestgehend unproblematisch. 
Also von welcher Belastung sprechen wir?
Laut YT sind die Vorgänger durch die Bank alle 10 Minuten Baden gegangen und habens überlebt , da wird das Neue eher länger halten.


----------



## keks4 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Honor View 10 und die IP Zertifizierung, hält es wirklich nichts aus?*

Nun, es wird wohl auf Regen bzw. Spritzwasser hinauslaufen, komplett ins Wasser gefallen ist mir mein Handy in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht ein einziges Mal, dann wird das wohl auch mit dem Honor nicht passieren. Die Mechanischen Belastungen werden eher der ausschlaggebende Punkt sein, aber für so etwas gibt es ja Outdoor Hüllen und Panzerglasfolie


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Honor View 10 und die IP Zertifizierung, hält es wirklich nichts aus?*

YouTube


----------

